

The Complete Guide to the Brand New Buffer Web App - crisnoble
http://blog.bufferapp.com/new-web

======
antr
This new re-design doesn't work for me, it isn't intuitive and straight
forward to use, unlike the previous site. As a paying customer this change is
pretty frustrating.

What are some comparable services to time tweets?

~~~
crisnoble
I have heard good things about hootsuite, looks like they have a decent free
plan too: <http://hootsuite.com/plans>

Personally I love the new redesign, although I admit I am not a heavy user.

